# SER - Strategic Energy Resources



## Joe Blow (14 June 2010)

Strategic Energy Resources Limited (SER), formerly Eagle Bay Resources NL (EBR), is engaged in exploration for oil & gas, graphite, and minerals in Australia.

http://www.strategicenergy.com.au

For previous discussion of this company please see the EBR thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3183


----------



## metal_loz (12 January 2011)

I'm surprised no one has been talking about this company lately. It has been rising steadly every day this year and is about to release graphite resource estimates.

The Uley mine was mined years ago and it has the capacity of producing 20,000 tonnes p.a.

Graphite prices are increasing along with demand and slowed production of graphite resources in China.


----------



## Mofra (14 January 2011)

I've been pointed to this and it certainly appears these guys have their fingers in alot of pies. The graphite play seems to be the major focus of recent activity but they have metal & energy interests as well.
Assuming exercise of all options, still a fairly small cap at ~350m shares on issue

Do not hold, still researching


----------



## Mofra (17 January 2011)

Lost my 16c entry this morning due to Comsec being down 

Seems like a likely resoure upgrade to the Uley Graphite play is being priced in by the market.


----------



## metal_loz (17 January 2011)

I'm happy to be holding at 8.1c. I want to try and top up, just not sure of a good entry point.

It looks like it could keep heading for the sky so I don't know if I should wait for a retractment


----------



## Mofra (18 January 2011)

metal_loz said:


> I'm happy to be holding at 8.1c. I want to try and top up, just not sure of a good entry point.



Nice entry - wish I'd known about this one a little earlier.

Slight pullback thus far; after such a jump I'd expect a consolidation phase, especially given the 10 hole drilling program will take time to conduct & formulate results for.


----------



## Mofra (19 January 2011)

In yesterday, a little higher than I would have liked due to stupid comsec's IT problems but happy to ride out the current volitility and get some solid numbers in from Uley.


----------



## blackjack (5 October 2011)

anyone that is not into this stock is not thinking about the future

graphite is used to make graphene

read up on graphene and invest as SER is one of the best graphite mines in the world
http://www.graphene-info.com/


----------



## blackjack (12 October 2011)

blackjack said:


> anyone that is not into this stock is not thinking about the future
> 
> graphite is used to make graphene
> 
> ...




just cant get enough of this good news

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-10-graphene-big-mac-chips.html


----------



## newanimal (1 May 2012)

Anyone know why SER plunged from .110 to mid .04 middle of April? News about that time was re: an approved demerger scheme. Now merged with Canadian company Mega Graghite, SER owns Uley high grade graphite mine in SA. SP still hovering around $.04. (significant long term support) 
Might this be a BOBN (buy on bad news ) play? Other graphite explorers/miners are taking off. I'm looking at MOX and LML at the moment. They're looking good.


----------



## skc (1 May 2012)

newanimal said:


> Anyone know why SER plunged from .110 to mid .04 middle of April? News about that time was re: an approved demerger scheme. Now merged with Canadian company Mega Graghite, SER owns Uley high grade graphite mine in SA. SP still hovering around $.04. (significant long term support)
> Might this be a BOBN (buy on bad news ) play? Other graphite explorers/miners are taking off. I'm looking at MOX and LML at the moment. They're looking good.




SER made an 1-for-1 in-speice distribution of Tarcoola Gold shares. So those who held SER before at say 14c, now owns SER @ 4c and 1 Tarcoola Gold share (at an unknown price).

Depending on the price of Tarcoola, SER holders may or may not be better off.

IMO, the price movement you see on the chart is not meaningful due to the above.


----------



## Buckfont (1 May 2012)

Seems that Tarcoola Gold was delisted 27/6/1991, so don`t quite understand what`s going on here.

http://www.delisted.com.au/company/tarcoola-gold-limited


----------



## skc (1 May 2012)

Buckfont said:


> Seems that Tarcoola Gold was delisted 27/6/1991, so don`t quite understand what`s going on here.
> 
> http://www.delisted.com.au/company/tarcoola-gold-limited




Either they are using the same name or they are taking the old shell and backdoor list the new gold company. 

Not sure but pretty reasonable to assume they didn't just distribute shares of a delisted entity.


----------



## Anmar (15 October 2012)

skc said:


> Either they are using the same name or they are taking the old shell and backdoor list the new gold company.
> 
> Not sure but pretty reasonable to assume they didn't just distribute shares of a delisted entity.




Oct 15th

SER rose from 0.024 to 0.052 today, can't find a reason as yet.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2021)

not much on this one .... probably for good reason

*Strategic Energy Resources awarded highly prized exploration licences in NSW’s Cobar Basin and Lachlan Fold Belt: *
_• EL9012 “South Cobar” along strike and surrounding the undeveloped Browns Reef Zn-Pb-Cu volcanic massive sulphide deposit; and 
• ELA6137 “East Cowal” 7km east of the operating Cowal Gold Mine and 4km north of the Marsden Copper-Gold porphyry deposit, both owned by Evolution Mining_

- Placement to raise money
- Investor presentation out.

_10 year chart:_






_Cuidado con el perro_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2021)

though it may be worth a look

*Discover by Drilling *
_*East Tennant Copper Gold *_
• SER is a first mover with a dominant land position surrounded by Newcrest exploration licences 
• SER to drill 9 compelling copper /gold targets within the region Canobie Copper Gold 
• Secured an entire belt (1640km²) of Mt Isa Eastern Succession, ~75km north of Ernest Henry mine 
• Area is underexplored with historical high-grade gold, nickel, copper, zinc and uranium mineralisation 
• SER to drill multiple targets and is near completion of a comprehensive regional geophysical view 

*Discover through partnerships* 
*Myall Creek Copper-Gold* 
• SER and FMG Joint Venture covering prime location in Olympic Copper Gold Province home to BHP's Olympic Dam mine 
• FMG to drill a minimum 1500m
_*Gawler Craton Copper-Gold *_
• SER have partnered with machine learning powered exploration company Caldera Analytics to search for IOCGs in an area with highly prospective geological structures 

*Realise value from pre-existing assets *
• Heavy Mineral Sands resource near operating mines 
• Large shareholdings in both listed and unlisted companies 
• Awarded 2 exploration licences in Cobar Basin & Lachlan Fold Belt 
• SER has already been approached by several parties showing interest in the new ground and will carefully consider partnership opportunities within each area


----------

